
Show HN: Remove duplicates from a list online - yekitlater
http://www.remove-duplicates.xyz/
======
brudgers
Curious if there is a source code repository.

~~~
yekitlater
I haven't made it public. I didn't think anyone would care about the code. Let
me know if you want me to publish it.

Technically, it's a static website made with Middleman and a tiny bit of
Javascript. I am using Pure CSS as a base for styles.

